# Ugh. XP



## Lyndypop (Aug 8, 2011)

First time in weeks I get to bed early, around eleven thirty, and everyone is peaceful, lights are off. I'm dead asleep, and about five in the morning one of the hedgehogs made a death scream. >.< I wake up, smack the bf on my WAY up, slam the lights on and there's Pine just looking at me like I'm crazy. XD So much for getting back on a normal sleep schedule! Now I'm paranoid and checking on both of them to make sure it was just one of them dreaming or something. I'm 90% sure it was Pine, because he's the only one up at this hour (Penny is swing shift for some reason XD), but then it couldn't have been a dream, so maybe Penny? So now I'm just up and the bf has one hedgehog and I have the other. Too paranoid to go back to bed. Silly!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Well they do have nightmares sometimes. No idea what would scare them like that with their pampered lives and such, but it does happen. As long as theres no sign of injury or change of behavior they should be fine. I think our hedgies enjoy terrifying us, just to mix things up a bit lol


----------



## Lyndypop (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah, I still get paranoid. >.< It's just funny that it had to happen last night!


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

Do you use a water bottle? I know of someone whose hedgie got a quill stuck in the water bottle and it made him scream like that. How scary though! I hope I never hear that sound!!


----------



## Lyndypop (Aug 8, 2011)

No, I don't use a water bottle. I've only ever heard him scream like that once, a few weeks after I brought him home last year. >.<


----------

